# Grrrr. More electric cut offs due



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just been told by a friend that gets an early warning because his wife is very ill that Lancaster is going to be plunged in to darkness again at 4 pm so getting this in before we lose phones, mobiles wi-f etc.
This will be the third night.
Went to the local supermarket earlier and it was cleaned out of almost everything.
Boring....... It was fun the first time but isn't now!
Luckily we haven't been flooded here so I'll stop grumbling now


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I can understand why it is necessary to switch the power off, the suppliers are having to replace MAJOR items that have sustained damage due to flooding and that CANNOT be done with them live....

Inconvenient, yes, but essential for the safety of those working on it and in the long run to give you a dependable supply...
As regards supermarkets being cleared out - their deliveries will also have suffered and people will panic buy "just in case" - they do that at Christmas and most of the food they buy probably gets thrown away - horrendous waste......

Some people fear the shops will not open again for the foreseeable future.... so try to buy everything, and then buy more the next day "just in case".....

Dave


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

It hasn't gone off yet!
I talked to the electricity suppliers who say that they will be forced to shut down about 1500 homes but can't say which ones yet so we're waiting and cooking.
They've done an amazing job, in extreme circumstances, and I'm certainly not complaining - just not looking forward to another cold and cut off boring night.
They've got hot food vans out for all the people who haven't been able to cook. at least we've got a hob and have been cooking for others by candle light.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Why not go and spend the evening in the van?

Heating working, TV working, lights working, laptop working.

No problem.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Did think of that but its 45 minutes away in storage and we have to through the St Michaels on Wyre area where they are very badly flooded. Would have been lovely though if we could have kept it here but we haven't got a parking area for it.


----------

